# Maryland Medicaid and modifier SE



## testidaisy (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm new to coding for the state of Maryland for pediatrics.  I'm taking over for someone else and it seems that when vaccines were billed to Maryland Medicaid in the past they do not include the administration code and add an SE modifier to the vaccine charge.  Other states I have billed vaccines for previously bill both the admin and the vaccine and the admin is picked up by the VFC program in the state.  I've never seen this SE modifier previously.  Can anyone provide any insight on MD medicaid and if this is correct?
Thanks in advance, 

Tessa Rodgers CPC


----------



## akabrand (Jul 9, 2015)

*SE Mod*

The state of MD does not reimburse for admin codes so we leave them off.  Also, the SE modifier designates that it is supplied by the state (unless the office purchases them privately.)

Kellie CPC


----------

